# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there, I was wondering if there are any members on this that live in or near Newquay, Cornwall UK, that I could chat to.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like you posted twice and still have gotten no replies.

I might suggest you peruse around the other sections of the site...general Discussions, etc....and look for UK members on some threads. There are plenty here...I just dunno if they hang out in this section much.


----------

